

Embedly (YC W10): A Call for Publishers - arthurgibson
http://blog.embed.ly/call-for-publishers

======
nopal
I haven't used oEmbed before, but I really like that it's possible to specify
a max height or max width. That's not anything that Embedly's bringing to the
table, it's just nice.

I do really like the idea of only having to call one service in order to get
the embed code for a multitude of content.

What's the monetization plan? X free calls per month, $ after that? The only
reason I'd be wary of using this service is that it could move to a model like
that in the future, and I'd be locked in. Although, for the lack of up-front
development time to integrate easily-embeddable content, it might be worth it.

~~~
arthurgibson
You can use the embedly api right now, the only thing we ask is if you call us
server side to provide a valid user agent. Heres the docs,
<http://api.embed.ly/documentation> and if you want to promote your site we'll
put it up on our developers page.

------
talbina
Maybe you should use visuals to explain what embed.ly does.

~~~
talbina
Examples are good...but that wasn't necessarily the point.

Why can't you simply state this:

"Paste a link, and the original photo/video/tweet will be shown below it"

It took me 30 seconds to realize this when you gave the
<http://www.sharedy.com/> example.

How am I supposed to know if those are not "natural" embeds?

~~~
talbina
I'm sorry, I just saw your "links into embeds" branding. That should work.
Thank you and sorry.

------
ericz
Wow thats pretty cool. The sharedy.com example is particularly compelling.
This really advances link sharing a step. It would be awesome to have
something like this preview links in emails, IM's etc. Nice work

------
RyanMcGreal
>the Washington Post and Funny Or Die

I bet the Washington Post just loves being lumped in with Funny Or Die as a
content producer. :)

~~~
arthurgibson
Definitely contrasting content, we were trying to convey the broadness of our
service.

------
OoTheNigerian
I still don't understand what it does. An animation that explains embedly will
help you greatly.

~~~
arthurgibson
If you want a quick look, check out <http://www.sharedy.com/> you will see
most of the links turning into embeds.

Also if you post a link there, say from youtube or funnyordie it will also
turn into an embed.

